# New puppy pics!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It's been a fast 6 days, that is for sure! 

The two little girls are doing great. Gaining lots of weight (already almost doubled their birth weight) and are very active. Their pigment is just starting to come in, it's so cute! One of them even has paw pad pigment already

Mom is Caira (Ch Midis Queen of the Nile) and Dad is Marcus (Ch. Delcost Marc by Design)






























I want to thank everyone who made this litter possible (you know who you are!) 

Thank you all for looking and letting me share these cuties with you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWW, they're adorable, Stacy! Has Marina named them yet?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831691


> AWWW, they're adorable, Stacy! Has Marina named them yet?[/B]


LOL! Well, she calls one Spot (you can tell which one is Spot) and the other one is called Not!Spot. Very original, LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 19 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831693


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831691





> AWWW, they're adorable, Stacy! Has Marina named them yet?[/B]


LOL! Well, she calls one Spot (you can tell which one is Spot) and the other one is called Not!Spot. Very original, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO! She'll come up with better names, but for now, those work just fine!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your little miracles are to die for :smheat: How sweet and precious they are. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, they are so cute!! What sweet pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy,

Those two little babies are just so sweet. I can't wait to see how they grow up. They sure have some great genes behind them.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They look like love!! :heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the names that she has for them right now - so cute!! Not!Spot is just adorable


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw they are precious!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So very precious!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

CUTE!! Aww Stacy, they look wonderful.


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 19 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831693


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831691





> AWWW, they're adorable, Stacy! Has Marina named them yet?[/B]


LOL! Well, she calls one Spot (you can tell which one is Spot) and the other one is called Not!Spot. Very original, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like no spots because I love her big head. They both look like winners to me. I am excited to see them real soon and watch another champion in the making. Beautiful litter!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Precious pups :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so cute love how they cuddle


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Stacy, they are so clean and sweet and adorable~~~There is nothing in the world like little newborn malts!!! They lay on each other for comfort and warmth. Such little beauties!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

These babies make my heart go "pitter, patter . . . ahhhhh . . . . " :heart: Spot and Not Spot!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has Marina named them yet? I always look forward to hearing her name choices!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

They are so cute and little! I can't wait to see more pics as they grow older!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful little girls. :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacy, they are both sooo beautiful and healthy looking! I can't believe the one has pigmentation on the head ("Spot") already! Those are going to be gorgeous pups for sure! Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos with us!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Cannot wait to hear about the adventures of Spot and No Spot and see lots more pics of them growing up :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

What sweet pups!

Be-u-ti-ful!

Congrats!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just love them!! They look they are going to have great coats too 

Oh, I can't wait to see how they turn out for you!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They are so adorable, Stacy! :wub: :wub: I love the way they cuddle together ... just precious. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Spot and Not!Spot are very, very sweet.

THanks for sharing.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so ...cute.....hugs for mum :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They are just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh my, they are just adorable!!!! Sooooooooo cute and perfect!!! :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

They are growing so fast. Their coats are filling in so quickly. I love to look at the pics of your pups. Nice fat and healthy. Glad mom is doing well too. So cute and sweet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy they are just precious.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

darling little girls :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sweet and cute. :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

So precious!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Spot and NotSpot are just gorgeous! And I love their names!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh!! So Sweet!! They are soooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I can see I have some catching up to do........I didn't know Caira had delivered!! :shocked: :brownbag:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They are so precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so jealous of you and your little Malt paradise!

Please continue to give us more pics of Spot and Not!Spot, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!

Marina has corrected me. She calls one Spot and the other is Anti-Spot. Anti-spot is being called Tank though because she resembles that remark. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Stacy they are precious. What fat, beautiful, healthy looking pups.


----------

